# Will I need to replace my receivers?



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

O.K. Once everything is all said and done, all legalities squared away, will my current Sirius receivers work with the (combined?) programming?


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

They claim that no one will have to buy a new radio.

I'd say there will be some elimination of channels that have similar programming and both services will port over channels from the other.

Sirius and XM have been working on a tuner that will pick up both services, even before the merger talk. I'd say once it goes thru you'll see those tuners pop up in stores and they will be the units they push.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You will only be able to receive Sirius if you have a Sirius radio and XM if you have an XM radio. If you want one of the new a la carte plans you will have to get a new radio. 

More info at xmmerger.com


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Gary*W* said:


> They claim that no one will have to buy a new radio.
> 
> I'd say there will be some elimination of channels that have similar programming and both services will port over channels from the other.
> 
> Sirius and XM have been working on a tuner that will pick up both services, even before the merger talk. I'd say once it goes thru you'll see those tuners pop up in stores and they will be the units they push.


 So, if I want to receive full programming, it is possible my current two Sportsters and compatible boombox will become very expensive paperweights. Now that stinks to high heaven.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> So, if I want to receive full programming, it is possible my current two Sportsters and compatible boombox will become very expensive paperweights. Now that stinks to high heaven.


If you want to continue to receive what you signed up for you will have to do nothing.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> So, if I want to receive full programming, it is possible my current two Sportsters and compatible boombox will become very expensive paperweights. Now that stinks to high heaven.


From xmmerger.com:

7. Should I buy a radio today or wait for a dual-service radio? I want to buy a second radio; should I wait for the new models?

There's never been a better time to be an XM or SIRIUS subscriber. Any radios or other equipment that subscribers currently use will be fully supported by XM and SIRIUS for many years to come. *Furthermore, following the merger, existing radios will all be able to receive a mix of programming from both services.*

{end quote}

I believe some programming will be simulcast so that you can get some Sirius programming on XM radios and vice versa.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Gary*W* said:


> They claim that no one will have to buy a new radio.
> 
> I'd say there will be some elimination of channels that have similar programming and both services will port over channels from the other.
> 
> Sirius and XM have been working on a tuner that will pick up both services, even before the merger talk. I'd say once it goes thru you'll see those tuners pop up in stores and they will be the units they push.


Your first sentence may be a bit misleading. Initially, at least for the next few years, you won't have to buy a new radio, but that is true only if you just want to keep the current channels that you have now. To accommodate that, the duplicate broadcasts of some identical programming that currently exists on both services will have to remain for those few years, but eventually they are going to want to eliminate the duplicates, so they will have to do something to get everyone upgraded to new interoperable radios. I suspect that in a few years, there will be rebates and special deals to enable old legacy customers upgrade for free or very cheaply.

Anyone who wants to get some of the channels that are currently only on the other service will have to buy a new radio right away.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

mikewolf13 said:


> From xmmerger.com:
> 
> 7. Should I buy a radio today or wait for a dual-service radio? I want to buy a second radio; should I wait for the new models?
> 
> ...


One thing that's sure to be made available on legacy XM radios is the two Stern channels. The MLB and NFL sports packages might be able to cross over since their seasons don't overlap with each other, and other crossover programming will probably depend on demand and available bandwidth.


----------

